# Swimming pools



## haytch (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi all, hope your keeping well in these tricky times, we are currently looking to sell our apartment we are living in at Marina Village Olhao, any recommendations regarding estate agents, surveyors, solicitors in the area would be greatfully appreciated, if ou have recently move to a new property nearby your experiencies would accepted greatfully, we are looking to stay in the Olhao area and may decide to build a swimming pool, permission granted that is, has anyone taken on this task recently, how did you find the process.
Howard


----------

